# Kreisring in 12 teile aufteilen!



## BigBruder (27. April 2004)

Hallo erstmal, 
ich habe ein Problem. Ich muss für die schule ein spielbrett entwerfen. es ist ein kreisring, der in 12 felder aufgeteilt werden soll. in 4 feldern ist das ja noch einfach, einfach oben, unten, links und rechts nen strich machen. jedoch wie kann ich diese felder GENAU nochmal in 3 unterteilen?
bin für jede hilfe dankbar.....,

fabian


----------



## Fey (27. April 2004)

Hallo,

also, ich würde so vorgehen:

1. Den Kreis zeichnen.
2. Einen senkrechten Strich in der Mitte des Kreises zeichnen.
3. Ebene duplizieren, strg+t (für Transformieren) und dort bei Drehen den Drehungswinkel eingeben. (Vorher ausrechnen)
4. Diesen Vorgang so oft wiederholen, bis du die gewünschten Teile hast.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Alexander Groß (27. April 2004)

Genau so wollte ich es auch vorschlagen. Winkel ist übrigens 30 Grad.

Alex


----------



## MeggieX (27. April 2004)

Vom Prinzip stimme ich zu, aber ich würde anders anfangen.
Erst 2 Hilfslinien - eine vertikal und eine horizontal, 
vom Schittpunkt der beiden den Kreis aus der Mitte aufziehen,
im Kreis entlang der einen Hilfslinie den ersten Strich ziehen,
diesen dann kopieren und per transformieren um 30grd drehen,
kopieren und drehen noch 4x wiederholen - fertig.

Dann ist alles auf jedenfall perfekt mittig  

Meggie


----------



## Mythos007 (27. April 2004)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit zu einem Thema, dass Deinem gleicht eine Aktion
erstellt, die einen Kreis in 12 Teile unterteilt... Vielleicht nützt Sie Dir ja auch
in Deinem Fall. In diesem Sinne bis dann dann Mythos012

Link => Die Uhraktion findest Du hier *[.:bei Interesse - drück mich:.]*


----------



## BigBruder (27. April 2004)

vielen, vielen dank.
hab es wie fey es geschrieben hat, gemacht. gibg super. 

schönen, heißen, tag noch,
fabian


----------

